# Angry Birds Space



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Angry Birds Space HD (Kindle Fire Edition) is in the Amazon app store now. So much for my spare time.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Saw it today and picked it up. Yay!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Right. So much for my spare time the next few days.


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

Have it on the laptops, iPods and Fire. On the laptop, I'm 2/3 done. What a crazy game!


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

Just what I need!  

So far, I've only had to google for a cheat twice.


----------



## MicroBeta (Jun 9, 2009)

Another version I won't be able to stop playing. 

I finished the Pig Bang (level 1-14 was a killer)...HELP I CAN'T STOP!!

Mike


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

DreamWeaver said:


> I know this may be difficult to believe, but I've never played Angry Birds.  Which version do you experienced players recommend above all others? And are the paid versions truly ad-free? I've read conflicting information.


Too soon for me to say on Space, but of the others I personally liked Rio the best.  I just started playing Space and so far it's amazing. The physics makes it very cool. Too early to say if it'll end up my favorite, but there's different aspects to this one and I'm really enjoying it so far.

As far as the ad free ones. I did find it to be a scam, yes. My paid ad free one shockingly still had ads. I resolved it by keeping wi-fi off when playing, but it really annoyed me to buy it so it wouldn't have ads, only to find it did indeed still have ads. No idea how they got away with that one.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm momentarily stuck on Pig Bang level 1-28.


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

Try aiming at the top of the outer circle to break it apart in as many pieces as possible. Then, it will fall apart and collapse onto the circles underneath.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

I think the game is adorable, but I seem to be terrible at it! I'm stuck on #3 in the first level!    I don't want to resort to looking up walkthroughs yet, but I am perplexed... I am open to suggestions...


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

FloridaFire said:


> Try aiming at the top of the outer circle to break it apart in as many pieces as possible. Then, it will fall apart and collapse onto the circles underneath.


That worked, thanks!


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

Sigh...  So long, free time.


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

Tam said:


> I think the game is adorable, but I seem to be terrible at it! I'm stuck on #3 in the first level!  I don't want to resort to looking up walkthroughs yet, but I am perplexed... I am open to suggestions...


Remember, in space, there is no real gravity. Instead of aiming the bird to the right (as we've done with all the other angry bird games), aim it to the left instead. The bird will fly around the bottom of the space mass and you'll hit your target


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

JimC1946 said:


> That worked, thanks!


My pleasure


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

why are these Kindle editions so expensive? What happened to 99 cents?  I guess it is good old supply and demand except the supply is unlimited of course. Well I'll do my part keeping demand down until it comes out for 99 cents.  HRUMPH


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

I no longer play Angry Birds on my Fire (much prefer my laptop), but when I did, I only had the 99 cent versions on it.

For example.. AB Rio:

http://www.amazon.com/Rovio-Entertainment-Ltd-Angry-Ad-Free/dp/B004SBS8LA/ref=sr_1_4?s=mobile-apps&ie=UTF8&qid=1332672326&sr=1-4

Looks like they changed things for the space version though.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

n4uau said:


> why are these Kindle editions so expensive? What happened to 99 cents? I guess it is good old supply and demand except the supply is unlimited of course. Well I'll do my part keeping demand down until it comes out for 99 cents. HRUMPH


I got it on itunes for DH, and it was $2.99 there too.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm looking for a local chapter of Angry Birds Anonymous...


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

sparklemotion said:


> Too soon for me to say on Space, but of the others I personally liked Rio the best.


Thanks, sparkle! I'll try it sometime.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Finished! Three stars on every level, including the Eggsteroids, for a total score of 4,497,930.

Most levels weren't impossibly difficult, but getting three stars on some of the levels was very tough.


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

JimC1946 said:


> Finished! Three stars on every level, including the Eggsteroids, for a total score of 4,310,285.
> 
> Most levels weren't impossibly difficult, but getting three stars on some of the levels was very tough.


Congrats!! I'm done too  I didn't do 3 stars on every level though.. I should try that


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

FloridaFire said:


> Congrats!! I'm done too  I didn't do 3 stars on every level though.. I should try that


Nice going! If you have the time, keep playing for three stars - you get a bonus on each theme for having three-starred every level in the theme.


----------



## MicroBeta (Jun 9, 2009)

I finished...3 stars across the board.  However, on my Samsung Galaxy S II there is an extra level that the Fire doesn't have.  It says it's exclusive to Samsung products.  It's a great level and I wish it was in HD on the Fire.  

Mike


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

With the Fire version, there's another theme that's labeled "Coming Soon."

I just noticed that the "Angry Birds Space" on my Samsung phone has a theme labeled "Danger Zone."  That may be the extra theme that you mentioned.


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

JimC1946 said:


> Nice going! If you have the time, keep playing for three stars - you get a bonus on each theme for having three-starred every level in the theme.


Thanks for the vote of confidence Jim!


----------



## MicroBeta (Jun 9, 2009)

JimC1946 said:


> With the Fire version, there's another theme that's labeled "Coming Soon."
> 
> I just noticed that the "Angry Birds Space" on my Samsung phone has a theme labeled "Danger Zone." That may be the extra theme that you mentioned.


It seems the Danger Zone is the exclusive to Samsung devices for three months. My phone has the Coming Soon theme too.

Mike


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

MicroBeta said:


> It seems the Danger Zone is the exclusive to Samsung devices for three months. My phone has the Coming Soon theme too.
> 
> Mike


It's not exclusive to Samsung. The pc version has Danger Zone.


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

I think I'm the only person around who absolutely sucks at angry : (


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

luvmykindle3 said:


> I think I'm the only person around who absolutely sucks at angry : (


It's really not that hard to learn, it just takes a little practice.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

JimC1946 said:


>


LOVE it Jim!! lolol


----------



## DNSimmons (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm addicted to Angry Birds. I would suggest playing Angry Birds Rio first. It was a lot of fun, but also very challenging. Angry Birds Space is fun, too. But I think you should start with the original, Rio or Seasons first.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

DNSimmons said:


> I think you should start with the original, Rio or Seasons first.


Good advice.


----------



## DNSimmons (Apr 1, 2012)

There have been times when I know I should have gotten three stars, but only got 1.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

DNSimmons said:


> There have been times when I know I should have gotten three stars, but only got 1.


I feel like that on all the boards I get 1 star on.


----------



## NS (Jul 8, 2011)

I hate angry birds! They take my freedom!  I haven't gotten the new one yet, but can't resist anymore.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Natasha A. Salnikova said:


> I hate angry birds! They take my freedom!  I haven't gotten the new one yet, but can't resist anymore.


You should know by now that resistance is futile.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jim posted it first....


Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

oops. . .sorry. . . I thought I saw it on FB. . . . . .

my bad. . . . . .


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Jim posted it first....


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

There's been a recent update for _Angry Birds Space HD_. There is a new theme, "Fry Me to the Moon," with ten new screens. Some of these are really tough to get three stars!


----------



## Ephany (Mar 9, 2009)

Love me some Angry Birds. I got my mom addicted too. One night my dad called really late wanting me to 'tell your mother how to beat the pigs'!  They own a farm so I was a bit confused. It didn't click until he finally mentioned that the birds weren't hitting the pigs properly. LOL. Both of them were very happy when I explained about walkthroughs.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Ephany said:


> Both of them were very happy when I explained about walkthroughs.


I always try to get three stars on my own, but if I'm really stuck, I go to the walkthroughs at Angry Birds Nest:

http://www.angrybirdsnest.com/category/walkthroughs/angry-birds-space/

Even with the walkthroughs, some levels are really hard to get three stars.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Aaaaargh, more Angry Birds Space levels have just been released as an update. The new theme is called "Utopia," and it's nothing like any of the earlier themes.


----------

